# THE CAPITAL CAIRO | ACUD Residential | 196m | 176m x 2 | 135m | 120m | T/O



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

*Residential and hotel*










OwnerAdministrative Capital for Urban Development (ACUD)







ClientChina State Construction Engineering Corporation Ltd.







EngineerDar AL-Handasah Shair and Partners

*SIAC Constructions*


> #Central Business District | 20 Towers | $3bn | U/C
> 
> 
> Initial Designs for Commercial & Central Business District 20 Towers (Residential / Administrative / Services / Commercial) Total height of 1.7 million m (?) Highest tower in Africa at 385 m.
> ...


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

construction follow up (click watch on facebook)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=513747619745839


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)

D01 and 02 stand at +40fl atm


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

D01 was topped out this week at a height of 196m, in contrast to the initial height of 180m announced in 2018
D01 is the highest residential tower in Africa, a new title for NAC 




__ https://www.facebook.com/CSCECEGYPT/posts/1408427322887230


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

D02 was topped out last week at a height of 174m and 44 floors with a total GFA of 99790 sqm


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/CSCECEGYPT/posts/1428074134255882


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/CSCECNews/posts/957813528448225


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

Few more photos 
Credits MHUC


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

Credits MHUC


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/705174796545823/posts/1483136892082939


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)

​


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

D04 and 5 are nearing t/o


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

progress update


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

*D04 was topped out last week, CSCEC Egypt has announced. *





​


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)

very recent images -- source CSCEC


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

podiums taking shape finally.


----------

